# Murray Darling Carpet Python Size



## hunterschamps (May 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I finally got myself a murray darling carpet, bought her from a local pet shop.. She is aprox 40 months old, measures in around 1.2m and weighs around 450grams..

My question being, is she undersize for her age? I have heard pet shops underfeed thier snakes to retain a smaller size.. Should i worry about being undersized?

Cheers.


----------



## Snapped (May 3, 2013)

That doesn't sound enough, can you post a pic?


----------



## Bec (May 3, 2013)

That doesn't sound right. I have a 2 year old who is 2kg and just over 2 metres long. Did the shop give you any information as to why it was that size?


----------



## hunterschamps (May 3, 2013)

View attachment 289346


----------



## hunterschamps (May 3, 2013)

Pic quality isnt real good but that is her there. She is feeding normally, once a week on 2 mice currently, but starting on rats this weekend.


----------



## Snapped (May 3, 2013)

Attachment didn't show up, you have to add the pic into your post. My MD is 5 ft 2, and is heavy.


----------



## hunterschamps (May 3, 2013)

Check the post above /\ have added the photo


----------



## Snapped (May 3, 2013)

Are you sure she's only 450 grams? She looks much heavier in that photo, who weighed her?


----------



## Bart70 (May 3, 2013)

I have a MD that is around 2 years old (as advised - I did not have her as a hatchy). She is approx 150cm long and was 940 grams at her last 'weigh in' about 2-3 weeks ago.

I guess the main question is if yours is healthy as opposed to undersize. Being a bit smaller is not necessarily a bad thing as most captive bred snakes grow quicker than they would if in the wild due to being fed more regularly etc....Having a bit less to eat does not necessarily mean it has been starved or is undernourished IMHO.

Personally, as long as yours is healthy, put it on a good feeeding regime (not over the top....just a good regular regime) and it should remain healthy and slowly put on condition. I don't believe in 'feeding it up' quickly unless it is underfed to the point where it's health is suffering in which case a vet assessment and guidance would be your best way forward.

Others may share a different view though.

EDIT: Your pic did not work when I first tried it but now I can see it - that snake defintely looks chunkier than my girl, and my girl weighs 940 grams. I would re-weigh with a view to ensuring the scales are accurate. That snake does not look to underfed to me although it is not a great photo. It is a lovely snake by the way....I love our MD - The most amazing temperament for a family snake.


----------



## hunterschamps (May 3, 2013)

I will re-check as i weighed her on some fairly accurate kitchen scales... But maybe they are out, i could be wrong. Will double check that at home


----------



## Baturb (May 3, 2013)

my MD is 14 months old and just under 3 feet I havent weighed him though, he is feeding on large fuzzy rats, yours should be on much larger food than adult mice one a week


----------



## hunterschamps (May 3, 2013)

Supply of rats in the area is a bit hard, ive only just got my hands on some recently


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 3, 2013)

Way undersized.


----------



## andynic07 (May 3, 2013)

In my opinion if a snake is small for its age but still looks healthy (not skinny) then that is fine and your snake looks fine to me.


----------



## hunterschamps (May 3, 2013)

I thought it being undersized would be the case.. I seen quite a few posts people who have 2 y.o murray darlings that weigh a kilo and are a foot longer so will just keep her on a regular diet and she will grow in no time!


----------



## hunterschamps (May 3, 2013)

Double checked her weight, 500grams tonight so she has put on 70g since i got her a month ago..


----------



## hunterschamps (May 17, 2013)

Went into the shop again today and had a look at the matching male that they had there.. He is just on 1.2m and probably only weighs 400g... Again the bloke said that this snake is around 3 and 1/2 years old..


----------



## Crimson.Massacre (May 23, 2013)

My MD is currently 15 months old (to the day), approx 120cm and weighed in today at 445g. So, in comparison, the shop may have underfed her a little. Then again, mine is a male NSW strain, so it could just be the rate at which different localities/sexes grow. I feed mine a weaner rat once a week, so I'd definitely up the food weight, and she should grow a heap in no time


----------



## hunterschamps (May 23, 2013)

Yeah been doin that, shes put on some really good conditioning lately so im very happy about that!


----------



## Tobe404 (May 23, 2013)

Does locality make that much of a difference? Mine are from SA bloodlines as far as I know.
Male is around 3 foot and 220g. Female is around 5-6 foot and 1.5kg. Both around 16 months old. Same clutch.
Shows you how different the sizes can be. Male has been a very picky bugger about his food though.
Only just starting to get him back on track again after weeks-months of non-feeding 'episodes'. I guess you'd call it.
Note. Husbandray hasn't changed. Went from Mice/Rats to Quail/Chicken. Took his 4th Chick last night.
I try to feed mine at least 20% of their body weight each time.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 23, 2013)

My MD is roughly (according to where I purchased him from) 14 or so months old and about 1.1 or so m long but I struggle to measure snakes  I need to weigh him as I haven't yet but should do. Mine was eating mice hoppers and has just moved onto rat fuzzies but I'm expecting a shed soon and so he might even be able to handle something slightly larger :/


----------



## Bart70 (May 23, 2013)

Tobe404 said:


> Does locality make that much of a difference?



The Worley's breed a Mt Isa locality of MD (I think they call them Dajarra/Mt Isa Carpets) that only grow to around 1.3 metres as adults. From enquiries I made I was told they were a MD locale.

I am guessing that if this is correct then locale does make a difference.


----------



## Skeptic (May 23, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> My MD is roughly (according to where I purchased him from) 14 or so months old and about 1.1 or so m long but I struggle to measure snakes  I need to weigh him as I haven't yet but should do. Mine was eating mice hoppers and has just moved onto rat fuzzies but I'm expecting a shed soon and so he might even be able to handle something slightly larger :/




Fuzzy rats are WAY too small for a 1.1m python


----------



## Tobe404 (May 23, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Fuzzy rats are WAY too small for a 1.1m python


I'd have to agree with this. Should be able to eat Weaner Rats or possibly even larger meals. But since I've actually started to weigh my Snakes I go more by weight rather than length.


----------



## Bart70 (May 23, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Fuzzy rats are WAY too small for a 1.1m python



My MD is approx 1.5m in length, 960grams in weight and eating 200-210 gram rats (which the shops sell as a 'Large').

It might pay to weigh your MD Bananapeel and use the weight as a guide to the size to feed - As Skeptic said I think you should be able to upgrade to a larger meal. Use the 10 - 20% body mass rule and feed on weight not size.....I now buy my rodents on weight so I know what I am getting (so many differences between what some people call large/medium/small etc.....)


----------



## Bananapeel (May 23, 2013)

Hm interesting. Yeah I will be upping the food size but I do feed him every 5 days rather than weekly. The fuzzy rats however do look large compared to the snake itself :/ his head is only about as wide as my thumb which if you can imagine a 14yr old girls thumb? :/ haha. His feeds are too small I agree as his sheds are rather far apart for his age. 

And I really need to start weighing the feed and snake ASAP. Only issue is that we have no scales for weighing so will have to get my hands on some.


----------



## Tobe404 (May 23, 2013)

I feed the little guy (220g) 40g Chicks but will try a Weaner Rat (unless I find a 60g Chick/Quail) next feed. Will be so much fun. Hasn't had a Rat in a long time.
I feed the bigger girl (1.5kg approx) 2x 120-185g Rats. So it's roughly between 15 - 25% of her body weight each time. Hopefully closer to 20-25%.

Bart - Interesting that locality makes such a difference in size. The Mum of mine is (at the time, when I brought them) 2.7m and at least 10kg.
BP - I got these off ebay to weigh my Snakes. Just hang them up somewhere. Chuck your Snake in a bag and tie it off. Hang bag on hook, Accurate to within 5g,
If links aren't allowed I apologise. Just thought it would be easier for BP to find. Mods feel free to delete/edit it out.. Seems like they're not. I'll pm you BP.
Ah, link didn't work in pm either. Just type in 25kg hanging scales on ebay. 4th down. $7.85 and free postage.


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 2, 2013)

Tobe404 said:


> Just type in 25kg hanging scales on ebay. 4th down. $7.85 and free postage.



These scales are brilliant i bought a set the other day ha!


----------

